# bumper boy: derby double or sportsman two shooter?



## ksoden (Mar 15, 2005)

i am thinking about buying one of the two. which one would be the best way for me to go? 
is the only difference in them is that you can add on to the derby double?


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

I own three derby double 2 shooters all with advanced sound and really like them. I train only one maybe two dogs and they work great. I have not had the opportunity to use the Sportsman, but reading the information posted on bumperboy.com, it sounds like the only difference is in the advanced sound option. I do not know what the "sportsman transmitter and receiver" is, but the advanced sound ONLY sounds a duck sound. Where the advanced sound option on the derby double 2 shooter and models above, have duck, goose, pheasant, and human. How important are those additional sounds to you? I do not know, but I would find out what is meant by a "sportsman transmitter and receiver."


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You want the Derby Double, and the pro transmitter with Advanced SOund. It is upgradable, the Sportsman is not.
With the pro transmitter, you can run up to 4 units.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Derby double. :!:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Max 5000

Lawrence Jeur


----------

